# Northern Ohio City Allows Year Round Deer Hunting



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Northern Ohio City Allows Year Round Deer Hunting
AVON LAKE, Ohio - Officials in a Lake Erie community in northern Ohio have voted to allow residents to kill deer year round with archery equipment in an attempt to cull the herd.

Thanks to an ordinance passed by city council Monday night, Avon Lake residents will be able to help manage the white-tailed deer populations with bows and arrows, as long as they get the proper paperwork from the city.

The (Elyria) Chronicle-Telegram reports that submitted applications must include maps detailing where hunting will occur, and neighbors of property where bow hunters plan to shoot must be notified. Hunters must be licensed by the state.

One resident who spoke out against the ordinance says she's concerned about the potential for accidents caused by hunters with inadequate skills or equipment.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Didn't realize cities could overirde ODNR.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

From what I could gather in the article it appears that these hunts are being authorized by the city and through individual land owners as DNR nuisance control permits which would be valid year round. I think the article is misleading in that it calls this year round deer "hunting" when in all reality it is deer culling by bow men that have passed a stringent background and performance test. I believe you will also need to have the nuisance permits for the property you intend to hunt. I don't believe you can just show up at a friends property and start hunting with or without their permission. That's what sets it so apart from "bow hunting".


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Didn't realize cities could overirde ODNR.


I was thinking the same thing. Of course the news never has the whole story.


----------

